# kijiji alert - Godin Seagull CW Cedar Acoustic Guitar w/hc $200. Kingston, ON.



## Guest (Oct 12, 2015)

Godin Seagull CW Cedar Acoustic Guitar 
Sounds amazing 
Will include hard case 
In excellent condition 
$200


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Now there's that great sub $500 acoustic guitar that people have been looking for. Seagull's are great guitars and $200 is a very good price.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

is this yours? Why don't you just list it in the emporium?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zztomato said:


> is this yours? Why don't you just list it in the emporium?


The ad is from Moncton, NB.

That is a good price, although I sold my Art & Lutherie acoustic a couple weeks ago for $175.00.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2015)

zztomato said:


> is this yours? Why don't you just list it in the emporium?


No, it's not. I like sharing stuff I find on 'jiji for anyone that's looking for a good deal.
Besides, it's gone now.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

That's a great deal. 

There's a guy selling a Jackson electric in Kijiji Ottawa for $200 too.


----------

